
Show HN: Method for evaluating the job market for a given technology - tboyd47
https://medium.com/@tboyd/which-language-should-i-learn-answering-with-real-market-data-e453346a387e#.gwzs56jvn
======
mooreds
Interesting concept. Wondering if the OP could share sample size...the only
thing mentioned is that it is small and manually curated.

Would also love to see this over time.

~~~
tboyd47
The steps I used to curate data are here:
[https://github.com/tb0yd/job_dollars#adding-
data](https://github.com/tb0yd/job_dollars#adding-data)

Edit: Sample size is not a concern, since my dataset is the entire population.

